# HELP AKC naming



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok so this is my first dog from a breeder, I'm supposed to pick up my dog in a couple days and I completely forgot to come up with a registered name. My husbands back went out and it's been super busy here!

So unfortunately it's a Z litter... I am not very creative when it comes to these things. How do you come up with these names? :help: He is a coated male, black and red and his kennel is Grunenfeld. Any suggestions would be amazing! His grandad is Zarry but I'm not sure if I can reuse the name in some way... Grrr Z names. :crazy:

Oh yeah and I haven't even come up with his call name yet... I am such a bad mommy, lol!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Zarry's Gift of (call name) Grunenfeld. 

Grim's great grand dad (I think) is Grim PS. You can use it in there... when you register online, it will tell you if the name is available. This is if you want to use Zarry's name in there.... and there are (of course) other variations of this.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Zosch
Zsigmond (protector)
Zaiden
Zakai
Zenden
Zion
Zvezdochka
Zulu
Zulis
Zodi
Zildjian
Zypher
Zen
Zaxter
Zappa
Zaniel
Zane
Zander
Zacheri
Zacheriah

These are just names I found off one site. Google search of Male German dog names. There are a few I like on here, too. Good for call names, too! You can start with the Z name then put something like Z's protector of Grunenfeld. Or Prince, duke, warrior, armor, etc. from Grunenfeld...


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Carriesue what do you mean by registered name? Is that his pedigree name?

I didn't get to choose with our last GSD or Jenna but I love Jenna's pedigree name. She is Cujoraj Lady Sapphire Rose. Cujo was the breeders favourite dog and she is descended from him.

I don't understand the Z litter thing either I have seen others mention litters by a letter.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

When they do European naming (the breeder) each litter is given a letter. All pups from that litter have a first name that starts with that letter. I had a W litter pup. Then you can put whatever in the middle, and the end of the name is the kennel name.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess it works differently here although my second shepherd had the kennel name in her pedigree name


It can make it harder to choose a name that way I would think


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Zay
Zodi (as per Jag)


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Still mulling it over lol but I better hurry because I think I'm picking him up tomorrow!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

You could just use:
"Z" 
Zee 
Zorro's...
Zeke

I guess I would worry more about a call name, do you have any ideas on that?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Zarek, or I like Zypher off of Jag's list

It is hard, Delgado was in a L litter so that's where the Loker Delgado came from . Though I was tempted to do Lord Delgado lol

The call and registered name can be completely different or the same, it's up to you


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I like Zypher too, just not sure what else to use in the name if anything... I can't think of anything creative to go with it. :help:

And I am completely and totally stuck on a call name... I kind of wanted to spend some time with him before I decided.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

How bout Zippo? ha ha... he'll light up your life!!!


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

Zander
Zero
Ziggy
Zuko
Zypher is pretty awesome i must say


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

What about throwing Supernatural in there somewhere? Like Zypher's Supernatural Dean of (kennel name)? (If you wanted to use Dean at all)


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I like "Zodiak" "Zayne" and "Zadeer"


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jag said:


> What about throwing Supernatural in there somewhere? Like Zypher's Supernatural Dean of (kennel name)? (If you wanted to use Dean at all)


I'm liking where you're going with that, I wish it was an I litter now lol, I could do something with Impala.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Is he home yet? Ok, what's his name???


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Is he home yet? Ok, what's his name???


lol nope, going to pick him up at 2PM pacific time... Be prepared for lots of fluffy puppy pictures(he's a coatie too!). 

And call name, still no clue lol but I'm liking Zypher for the registered name, just can't think of anything fancy to go with it. Maybe I'll give him the same names as his sire who is Ford Helena Gollden Haus... So maybe Zypher Helena Gollden.

I'll see what the breeder thinks, lol. :help:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics of your little man, I personally think the coatie pups are the cutest (gee I wonder why??)
Can't wait to meet........?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yay!! I'm glad today is finally here for you!! I can imagine, as we were walking to the airport lobby from the parking lot I was I singing "I'm gettin my puppy, I'm gettin my puppy!" and my wife was about to smack me! LOL!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Carriesue said:


> lol nope, going to pick him up at 2PM pacific time... Be prepared for lots of fluffy puppy pictures(he's a coatie too!).
> 
> And call name, still no clue lol but I'm liking Zypher for the registered name, just can't think of anything fancy to go with it. Maybe I'll give him the same names as his sire who is Ford Helena Gollden Haus... So maybe Zypher Helena Gollden.
> 
> I'll see what the breeder thinks, lol. :help:


How do you say "Zypher"? Z-(long)I pher? 
Or do you mean "Zephyr" as in "a wind"?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> How do you say "Zypher"? Z-(long)I pher?
> Or do you mean "Zephyr" as in "a wind"?


Yes to the bottom one. And actually I prefer that spelling so thanks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sure :blush:


----------

